# General > Photography >  Forss windmills at Night

## Mystical Potato Head



----------


## arana negra

Strangely mystical look I like the stars, the clouds in the first one look like they come off the windmill blades.  I like them, thanks for showing them.

----------


## taz

Thats why hes called the "Mystical potato head"lol..another cracker....

----------


## zebedy

How long are your exposures here MPH?

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

20seconds,f4 ISO 8OO for the first one.
15 seconds,f4 ISO 640 for the second.

----------


## zebedy

What kind of filters were you rocking here MPH?

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

No camera filters but i used Prodigital Star Spikes Pro,a photoshop plug in for enhancing the stars.

----------


## orkneycadian

Bonny min!

----------


## GetWithTheTimes

what kind of cameras do you guys use i wouldnt mind having a bash at photography but wouldnt know where to start buying a camera, lol all i got is a sony cybershot 12mp digital camera lol doesnt take very clear shots of outside at night. How much would i be looking at spending to get a decent camera to achieve the quality of pictures you have taken there

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

The biggest problem you have to overcome with night/astrophotography is noise levels at high ISO settings.You realy need a DSLR camera and preferably a Canon.Its not a coincedence that the majority of astrophotographers use Canons for both through the telescope shots and also through the lens astroscapes where you have the night sky and some earthly object in shot as well.Go to any astro forum and the majority will recommend a canon.
I used to have a Canon 450D which gave very good results at ISO 800 but not so good at 1600.I now use 5DMKII,even at ISO4000 the image quality is great,very little noise.Every camera has an ISO "sweet spot".

Another aspect is the processing,it can take a while to learn the tricks of removing light pollution from a shot,how to remove horizontal banding noise,bring out the details of the "milky way"etc, so a bit of photoshop knowlege is a must The purists and anti photoshop brigade can tut,tut all they like but the top astrophotographers in the country all realy on and have a good understanding of photoshop,realy when stacking multiple photos on top of each other which is another way of reducing noise.
A Canon 550D costs around,funnily enough, £550 but good second hand bargains are a plenty on eBay.

----------


## astroman

Excellent pics as always MPH. Great how a mere 20 second exposure even manages to show up the light coming from stars 2.5 million light years away!

----------

